# can anyone PLEASE help me find a guitar kit



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g119/cryoslash/STEELKIT-2.jpg?t=1279254217
It was that one. I saw it on ebay about 4 months ago, and then they just disappeared... i can't find them anywhere and now i am stuck, being pissed off and even more upset that i can't build a guitar out of metal...
Honestly i will be sure to hook someone up someway who helps me find this damn thing.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bump for this


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

bumpin this to the top


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

im a little confused here are you saying that has a metal body ?


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

copperhead said:


> im a little confused here are you saying that has a metal body ?


yes it has a metal body


----------

